# Need advice



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

We had Kaia spayed today and she was in heat. She went into heat 2 days ago. But she seems to be doing good but she is bleeding from her vaginal area. Is this normal to still bleed and how long should she continue to bleed? I could care less about the blood, I just need to know if she is ok or has internal bleeding or what? I am being a little neurotic because I feel so guilty for paying someone to cause her pain!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Did they give her fluids when she was spayed. If not I would worry that the uterine stump is bleeding.


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes fluids were given during the surgery according to the receipt and vet. What is a uterine stump? what is left of the uterus?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Probably all is well but I would call the vet to make sure.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

she was spayed while in heat? i thought they couldn't/weren't supposed to do that


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Spaying while in heat is a little riskier because everything is more engorged with blood, but vets do it all the time with no problems. There shouldn't be much left in there to bleed as part of the heat. How much blood are we talking about? It's possible that it's just residual and will clear up shortly. If she continues to bleed I'd bring her back in to be checked out. How is the incision looking?


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

There is only a small amount of blood. Just a few drops here and there and when I looked at her to see where it was coming from she had a small amount on her vaginal area but not alot. The incision looks great, its clean no blood or anything.
Thank you all for answering me so fast! This is a first for me so I am a little stressed!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Hang in there! I totally understand how nerve wracking it is. 

My thinking is to keep an eye on it. The vaginal bleeding should stop soon. If it doesn't, it might be worth running her over to the clinic tomorrow morning if they've got Saturday hours just to be safe. Probably just residual heat blood though. And of course, keep an eye on the incision to make sure it does look inflamed or anything. I'm assuming her energy and general attitude is okay? It's normal (and good) for them to be a bit lethargic post op, but not feverish or unresponsive. 

Good luck! She should be back to normal before you know it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How is she today?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I hope you called your vet! There are limits to the board, ya know.


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereI hope you called your vet! There are limits to the board, ya know.


Yes I called my vet and yes I do know that there are limits to this board. I also know that this board can be a great place for reassurance for someone that has never had to go through some of these things before! Atleast most people do offer reassurance. 

Thank you to all the people that gave me reassurance and helped calm my fears! Kaia is doing so great now. She only had the blood that one time and when we woke up saturday morning you would never of known that she had major surgery! Thanks!


----------

